# Cascara in Aeropress



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Was a bit dubious with this as to how well it would work.

Yes it is 23:30 but have recently enjoyed a late night Cascara. Made it at 22:00 to help me through my first night shift.

I don't want too much equipment at work as, being a shift worker, we hot desk and have lockers so just brought my Aeropress in to as a multi purpose brewing tool.

Made Cascara in it and got a much tastier and cleaner cup using it.

Inverted method used.


Put kettle on to boil

Place paper filter in to cap and rinse through under tap

Invert Aeropress

Weigh out 15g of Cascara and then put in to Aeropress

Leave kettle to cool for 30 seconds

Pour 300ml of hot water in to the Aeropress

Stir for 10 seconds making sure to disturb all Cascara

Place cap on top and secure

Leave to brew for 4 minutes (can wrap with towel to keep warmer)

Remove cap and stir to disturb and mix briefly

Place cap back on top and secure

Rotate right way up and in to cup

Push down until you can hear air escaping through filter

Leave on top to catch final few drips

Remove and enjoy


I have also found that a small amount of white sugar helps really lift the Cascara and make it really refreshing.

I have found that this method gives you a much cleaner cup than a teapot or french press and really extracts the best out of the Cascara


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Good good. Will try that.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Interesting, thanks!


----------

